# Will Britney do it again?



## macface (Mar 25, 2007)

I was wondering since Britney has gone down hill big time will fans like her the same if she trys to come back again?


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

That's a hard question. Once you fall in quicksand it's pretty hard to get out.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 25, 2007)

i think her true fans will(some people are forgiveing).. i never really been a fan of her or her music, but i do think if she gets herself together she could make a comeback, sure she has problems and issues and made mistakes and bad choices but that makes her human, as long as she isnt a habitual offender and learn from her mistakes i think she could make a comeback...


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 25, 2007)

If she doesn't release manufactured pop bullshit, she'll pull through. If she works at it like Christina did and really puts something out there people will listen to, she'll pull through. If she tries to do the innocent poppy sound she's always done, she'll hit the toilet.

I think she's got talent, she's jsut never really had to rely on it because she's always been to packaged.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 26, 2007)

If she stays off the crack, keeps wearing underwear, and re-hire's who ever the artistic genius was who air brushed her face and body in magazines etc in the past, then she can do it. Nothing quite warms the heart like a tragic underdog story.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 26, 2007)

Well... it's hard to say. Mariah Carey fell from grace quickly but came back with a vegence. Drew Barrymore is another person who was pretty messed up for a while then came back to respectable places. However, the things that might get in Britney's way are:

1) Whether or not she can sing. I'm not convinced that she can. Mariah's got a hell of a voice. I'm going to guess Britney can carry a tune, but is it any better than Mariah?
2) Her writing talent. Again, Mariah can write. Britney hasn't proven to me that she can write.
3)How forgiving people are of a long-term downward spiral. She's been on this path for a while. Mariah's was more short term.
4) The children. The fact she's this crazy and has two children isn't going to bode well with people.


She's got a lot working against her, but the important thing is how her people spin it and that she shows redemption. Everyone loves a redemption story. All she needs to do is go on some talkshows (thinking Oprah), articulate what went wrong (I have a sneaking suspicion she can have a legitimate sob story), cry, and show she has changed and is better. If she can get on the good graces of some powerful people, she can at least not be a joke.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 27, 2007)

I didnt necessary *love* Britney Spears, but her first album came out when I was in my teens so she was like a role model for a thousand other teens out there. I think she messed up real bad. It was great to see her transition from a sexy pop star to a wife and then to a mother. But she messed up real bad! How r u going to have two kids and then party at night with the likes of Paris Hilton? Ur bound to end up in rehab.


----------

